# Starting a new planted tank and need some help



## magdrive (Oct 7, 2013)

I am starting a new planted tank, I have most everything but proper lighting and so confused about what to get and how much lighting.
The tank is a short 150 gallon-48x24x30
I don't want to brake the bank on lighting just want enough to most plants, also will be running co2

Thanks
John


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

This is what I use on my 90g tank. It gives a lot of different lighting level options. It is cheap and it works very well. I recommend this fixture.

$88 shipped
VG 44 - 4 ft x 4 Lamps (Black, White)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Grow-Lig...roponics&var=550281125391&hash=item3a84f3cba7


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Catalina lighting makes great fixtures. The reflectors are one of the best. I suggest calling as the CS is excellent and you will get a better product.... Because each option is discussed and you will get what you want. I have a few of his lights and also suggest you measure the length of the tank as they may vary a half inch or so. This way you avoid a light leak when viewing. I personally hate that blinding light that slips through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

